# Ultimate Technique



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 22, 2005)

Since there have been a spate of technique pictures lately I thought I should point out this ultimate technique. Very valuable and incredibly hard to defend against.

Please, study it carefully - it may save your life.

http://www.grapplearts.com/Advanced-Guard-Pass.htm


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2005)

Heh. The technique is originally due to Mesmer, no?


----------



## Navarre (Nov 22, 2005)

I find the technique to be incredibly biased towards grappling arts. Clearly, should the arm lock fail, the next move would be to strike him smartly across the temple with the shiny blunt object. Let us not forget our striking arts.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 22, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I find the technique to be incredibly biased towards grappling arts. Clearly, should the arm lock fail, the next move would be to strike him smartly across the temple with the shiny blunt object. Let us not forget our striking arts.



Mea culpa!  You are 100% correct.


----------

